# Karpfen Futter



## Heiko53 (28. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann Brot und andere Sachen aus einer Bäckerei bekommen, was kann man ausser Brot füttern auch Laugengebäck zB.?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Heiko,
Brot oder anderes Gebäck enthält viele Kohlehydrate.
Das ist als Karpfenmastfutter im Sommer durchaus möglich.

Im Frühjahr oder Herbst sollte das Futter besser auf die Bedürfnisse der Karpfen angepasst sein.


----------



## koifischfan (28. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*



> Das ist als Karpfenmastfutter im Sommer durchaus möglich.


 Aber nur wenn er für Silvester ist.


----------



## Heiko53 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Hallo Jörg,
danke wie meinst Du das? "Auf die Bedürfnisse angepasst füttern" Ich möchte die Karpfen länger behalten und das sie groß werden nicht zum essen.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Brot ist nicht wirklich das, was man eine artgerechte Ernährung für Karpfen nennen kann. Karpfenartige können im Vergleich zu anderen Arten zwar Kohlenhydrate verdauen, aber zur Alleinernährung ist Brot dennoch völlig ungeeignet. Es sollte höchstens als Ergänzung gefüttert werden. 

Grundsätzlich ernährt sich der Karpfen von allem, was im Wasser kreucht und fleucht. Das sind neben tierischem und pflanzlichem Plankton auch allerlei grössere Tiere wie __ Schnecken, Larven und Fischbrut sowie einige Wasserpflanzen. Auf jeden Fall muss das Futter auch tierische Bestandteile haben. Handelsübliches Flockenfutter (z.B. für Goldfische) wäre in diesem Sinne nicht mal schlecht, geht bei den gefrässigen und grossen Karpfen aber natürlich ins Geld...

Du könntest dich mal nach Futter umschauen, welches gewerbliche Karpfenzüchter verwenden. Dieses dürfte recht günstig und in der Zusammensetzung ganz gut abgestimmt sein. Andernfalls kannst du dir ja auch selber was zusammenstellen, etwa mit Bestandteilen wie Würmern, Maden, getrockneten __ Flohkrebse, Fischöl, Mais und Brot. Die Karpfen werden es lieben


----------



## Heiko53 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Danke 
David für die Informationen, ich habe ca. 20  Karpfen  zwischen 20 bis 30 Zentimeter groß und in einem Teich mit 30 mal 50 Meter 1,5 Meter tief, da ich arbeitslos bin möchte ich billig füttern die Karpfen finden ja auch noch im Teich Futter da hat es viele Wasserpflanzen z.B. __ Hahnenfuß.
 Ist Brot dann  ausreichend?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## koifischfan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Meine Karpfen geben sich auch mit stinknormalen Sticks zufrieden, also das, was auch die Kois bekommen.


----------



## canis (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

@Heiko: 

Bei 20 Karpfen in einem 50x30x1,5-m-Teich musst du meines Erachtens gar nicht füttern. So ein Teich sollte diese paar Fische problemlos selbst ernähren können. Wenn du da aber zwischendurch etwas Brot zufütterst, wird dies sicher keine Probleme machen. 


@Koifischfan: 

Natürlich fressen Karpfen gerne die stinknormalen Sticks, schliesslich sind Koi ja auch nur stinknormale Karpfen, die halt nur anders gefärbt sind. Das Problem von Heiko ist halt, dass diese Sticks wie auch alles andere im Heimtierbereich masslos überteuert ist und er sich das nicht leisten kann/will.


----------



## Heiko53 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Hallo David, Du hast das richtig erkannt.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Hallo Heiko,
es gibt im Fachhandel (z.B. Raifeisen) hochwertiges Futter zu günstigen Preisen.
Etwas aufpassen solltest du schon bei der Zusammensetzung. Mastfutter sind für ein schnelles Wachstum gedacht und nicht unbedingt für ein langes Leben.

Das Brot sollte nur bei höheren Temperaturen und dann auch nur als Ergänzung gefüttert werden.
Ich züchte im Sommer Lebendfutter für meine Koi. Das ist sicher das naturnächste und günstig ist es auch.
Gefüttert werden die Wasserflöhe mit Bäckerhefe oder Algen.


----------



## Zacky (29. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

...bei einem Teich mit einer Fläche von 1500 qm und 2250 qbm Wasserinhalt mit 20 Karpfen würde ich gar nichts füttern...kannst du bitte mal deinen "See" in Bildern vorstellen...ist ja gigantisch...fährst du zum Füttern mit dem Paddelboot raus!?


----------



## Heiko53 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Hallo Zacki,
das ist mein Teich
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Das ist doch der Plattensee ... den hätte ich auch gerne 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*



Heiko53 schrieb:


> Hallo Zacki,
> das ist mein Teich



...wenn dem so wäre, müsstest du dein Massband mal tauschen...

...nee, aber jetzt mal im Ernst...Habe jetzt die Fotos in deinem Album gesehen und bei der Teichgröße würde ich auch nix zufüttern. Ich denke, der Teich bietet ausreichend Futterquellen. 

PS: Deine Profildaten stimmen dann aber auch nicht so recht, gell!?


----------



## Heiko53 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Plattensee ... den hätte ich auch gerne
> 
> Mandy



Hallo Mandy
Das ist der Bodensee und was willst du damit machen??? 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*

Uppssss,

am Bodensee war ich noch nicht 
Sieht aus wie das Nordufer vom Balaton ... wie peinlich
Was ich damit machen würde? Na mich erholen 

Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*



Heiko53 schrieb:


> Hallo Zacki,
> das ist mein Teich
> Gruß Heiko



Seht doch genau hin: Zum Füttern fährt er immer mit dem Zeppelin raus.


----------



## Heiko53 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfen Futter*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Seht doch genau hin: Zum Füttern fährt er immer mit dem Zeppelin raus.


Ganz genau


----------

